# Co2 Supermarket Dual Stage Regulator - opinions?



## Kalum (13 Jan 2018)

Anyone had any experience of the older Co2Supermarket dual stage regulators?

They don't sell these anymore and have replaced them with a different version so struggling to find any info on it. 

Been offered one for a good price after I've been looking at the Co2 Art ones (brand new) and just weighing up my options

Just want a good reliable dual stage reg that will also keep my tank safe from EOTD


----------



## Kalum (13 Jan 2018)

Was offered the full setup for £70 but having a look at this one from co2 art it doesn't really make sense to buy 2nd hand

https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...dual-stage-regulator-with-integrated-solenoid

Either go for the full kit from them for £140 or just the reg and buy the other kit I want to suit


----------

